# MyProtein - Shocking service !!!



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

My protein appalling service

I have been ordering off myprotein for about 2/3 years .... I regularly spend over £100 on each order after every few months.

I not so long ago made a large order for some MP True Whey (about 8 tubs)

2 months ago I opened a milk chocolate true whey and noticed the seal was not properly sealed. I contacted MP and was asked to provide pictures which i did. I was then given 2 choices ....

1. 20% refund

2. Return item and receive Another

I opted for option 2 and was asked to take item to a nearest collect+ point. I advised MP that I was unable to do this due to not having time due to working hours. Finally they agreed to collect the Chocolate Milk True Whey from my place of work. I stated that I would like the replacement sent to my work aswell.

A week later my partner received a package at home! Even though I had stated I required it to be sent to work. I was working away and did not return home for a few weeks. I opened the parcel and it was a VANILLA True Whey.... Unbelievable, not only was it went to wrong address but it's also the incorrect product.

I emailed MP THREE times since and had no reply. I called last Thursday and spoke to a gentleman who said he would sort it and call me back.... Surprise surprise no call.

I have called in again this morning and asked why my emails have not been picked up?... I was advised I would get a call back. MP called and stated I had two options...

1. Return item via collect+ and receive correct choco flavour.

2. They will send me choco flavouring to put in vanilla

As stated earlier I do not have time to use collect+ due to work. I was advised that MP collected last item from my work as a gesture of goodwill and will not be doing so again - Unbeliavale as they sent the wrong item anyway!!!!

I was also told that as I had ordered Vanilla flavour in the past that I must like it so was advised just to keep it or use the choco flavouring offered instead.

I refused both options and am now awaiting a call from a supervisor.... Appalling customer service..... at this rate this will probably be last time I shall be dealing with them.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear your hassle bud.

Customer Service these days is going from bad to worse.

I have never used MP and cannot comment - but I have found that in the majority of cases (non-technological products), that usually they get their act right in the first place.

What these companies need is a true Operations professional as a "fixer" for all problems... I love fixings problems as it gives you a chance to really show how good yoru business is... it's easy to get it right but harder to get it right once it's gone wrong. At least in some cases it's easy to get right first time.

Good luck!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for teh inconvenince caused, could you please provide me with your ticket number for this issue and I will have this looked into for you.

Regards

Jason


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Sorry for teh inconvenince caused, could you please provide me with your ticket number for this issue and I will have this looked into for you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jason


#JMJ-467083

Jason, I would also like to know why no one ever seems to pick on the emails? I have sent 3 in the last few weeks but have had no feedback at all.

Even when I logged the initial ticket no one contacted me, I had to call in.

Thanks


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

MP are turning into Ryanair a bit. Cheap and mostly efficient but don't expect a smile or help if it goes to ****.

I still use them though because product is good and price works...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

that is piss poor


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

been there my friend. I still use My Protein but had lots of hassle in the past. And even now, I never pay the extra for next day delivery, always just standard delivery because it's always just wasted money. My orders NEVER arrive next day! For the amount of money they must pull in they need to get their priority's right.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

cut them loose and get ur stuff off eBay that's all mate.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get all my gear off eBay and never had a problem and always get a decent price


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had some great service from MP but equally for every good experience I've had a crap one. Received 16kg of protein from them on free delivery this morning as promised. Im hoping this will be my last order with them. Waiting for my local supps store to bring out their own core range and then I'll be jumping ship.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

secondhandsoul said:


> I've had some great service from MP but equally for every good experience I've had a crap one.


X2.

Last Monday I put a big order in, selected next day delivery, didn't get it till Friday!lmao


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

what brands do u get off ebay out of interest?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> what brands do u get off ebay out of interest?


Go in there and type on "protein powder" and u can choose from the best and most reliable eBay sellers. Brand depends on what u seeking as taste, price ect


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I never had any problems with MP. Always been great service.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Go in there and type on "protein powder" and u can choose from the best and most reliable eBay sellers. Brand depends on what u seeking as taste, price ect


im sure you can get cheaper off reliable sites instead compared to ebay


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't fault BBW.

[/bumsucking]


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Can't fault BBW.
> 
> [/bumsucking]


With you on that.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Can't fault BBW.
> 
> [/bumsucking]


Use them at the moment for Premium mass.... But seriously considering switching over completely to them. Have always been brilliant.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Can't fault BBW.
> 
> [/bumsucking]


I've never had a problem but I know a few people(one recent) where there service was shìt.


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Same issues here!

Ordered some protein, the order did not get into their systems for delivery but the money was taken from the credit card.

I had to write multiple times before they were able to locate the order.

Then they shipped but, mixing my invoice address with the delivery address, so they sent it to the name of the company I work for but with the address where I live...

I had to call myself on my expese local carrier but, just the sender can amend the wrong address, so I had to ask back to them to fix the issue. Unfortunately I had to repeat the process 3 times before it was all done.

After 18 working days to get my parcel, I asked at least for some vouchers. They sent to me 2 vouchers and I was not happy but at least they were showing goodwill.

1 month later, was the time for another order, I put the vouchers in and....THEY DID NOT WORK

I immediately wrote them to complain but in parallel order from bulkpowders.

Well after 1 hr I got confirmatio from Bulkpowder that my order had been shipped whereas Myprotein had not replied back to my email....

Honestly it's a pity cause I like the variety of products they have, but since the opened to European markets and changed the site, their service got really poor


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Get yourself to pro-10, great service. Their rep might even throw in some samples too if you let them know it's your first order, I missed out on that as I forgot to email them letting them know. My stuff came today, great products, You can thank me later


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

buddha said:


> Honestly it's a pity cause I like the variety of products they have, but since the opened to European markets and changed the site, their service got really poor


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

steve_b21 said:


> #JMJ-467083
> 
> Jason, I would also like to know why no one ever seems to pick on the emails? I have sent 3 in the last few weeks but have had no feedback at all.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear of your order issues as the incorrect item has been sent out following an initial seal issue, and the negative experience with our CS team. I will be forwarding this through to the CS manager and I'm sure she will be in touch this afternoon to rectify and provide compensation. Apologies once again for the inconvenience caused. MP


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've never had any problems with them. Ordered last week and got it next day, even knew when it was coming.

These whining posts are seriously boring. Contact them instead of crying about it.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

As much as I really like MP's quality of products and range, they do have to get their customer service sorted. If they did they would be perfect (well they would if they offered free delivery!). I've had issues with a few of my orders but always go back. They've always resolved my issues but they shouldn't happen in the first place, especially not frequently.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I've never had any problems with them. Ordered last week and got it next day, even knew when it was coming.
> 
> These whining posts are seriously boring. Contact them instead of crying about it.


Sometimes going public gives them a kick up the **** mate.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

buddha said:


> Same issues here!
> 
> Ordered some protein, the order did not get into their systems for delivery but the money was taken from the credit card.
> 
> ...


Have your vouchers now been activated? If not, please forward via DM and I'll ensure this is done for you. We can also combine the two together so that they can be used in one single order if you'd prefer? Thanks, MP


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> I've never had any problems with them. Ordered last week and got it next day, even knew when it was coming.
> 
> These whining posts are seriously boring. Contact them instead of crying about it.


 He's said he's contacted them on multiple occasions though. He's posted a thread and it's sorted pronto.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Sometimes going public gives them a kick up the **** mate.


I agree.Companies don't like their problems aired on public forums so will be quick to attempt to appease the complainer.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> He's said he's contacted them on multiple occasions though. He's posted a thread and it's sorted pronto.


Exactly.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I've never had any problems with them. Ordered last week and got it next day, even knew when it was coming.
> 
> These whining posts are seriously boring. Contact them instead of crying about it.


I have contacted them....

Issue has been on going for months.

Nearly 10 emails sent

I've called them about 5 times

Still nothing.

By posting on here it makes them more aware, and it also gives other members knowledge about how they run their company - that's what forums are for!

Every one makes mistakes but continuous silly errors are not acceptable.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

This is why I choose to use BBW. Can't remember the last time I saw a flame thread about them.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

MP used to be good, but recently they turned poo


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Brutal1 said:


> MP used to be good, but recently they turned poo


That happens when you have too much whey...

sorry.

I've had the wrong flavour put into the wrong bag, and they did exchange it but it wasn't a smooth as I'd like interaction. They definitely need work in the customer services area, especially as the competition is so fierce nowadays - people will jump to another supplier if they aren't treated with r.e.s.p.e.c.t


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

This thread pops up alot recently MP sort it out !! Personally no problems touch wood.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

baggsy said:


> im sure you can get cheaper off reliable sites instead compared to ebay


Def not with *BSN* supps

I get *Syntha 6* at £33.50 where in stores it sells in the £50's or £60.. I always buy x 2 @ £67 

No where else u will find it any cheaper 'cose I surfed and looked. eBay is the place.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Hope it gets sorted mate. My first and only order with MP was a farce.


----------



## pham (Dec 9, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> I've never had any problems with them. Ordered last week and got it next day, even knew when it was coming.
> 
> These whining posts are seriously boring. Contact them instead of crying about it.


If u find them boring dont read them!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its safe to say My protein have been rinsed on this thread!


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

Made an order with BBW as I usually do

They sent the wrong brand but right flavour (choc orange) I wanted boditronics.

I phoned them up and spoke to someone who asked me to prove Which product I received so I emailed a pic and was sent a replacement and kept the wrong one for my trouble.

Well done BBW

I think it was Kieron (or similar Irish sounding name) lol


----------



## weedave (Mar 25, 2012)

Totally agree that their service is shocking. Ordered last month, and I phoned after a week of non-delivery only to find out it hadn't even been made up. I phoned because several support tickets were ignored. They offered me free delivery as a goodwill gesture, which actually would mean they would have to refund it back to my account - still waiting on that. Still waiting for responses to three support tickets.

Absolutely useless - was my first order and will be my last.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

glenn said:


> Made an order with BBW as I usually do
> 
> They sent the wrong brand but right flavour (choc orange) I wanted boditronics.
> 
> ...


To be honest after being asked to already return the product previously, this second time I expected them to say something along those lines..... But nope.... They want me to return the wrong whey they sent me FIRST and THEN they will send out the correct one. (just to note: I'm not after no freebie.... But the courtesy to offer me something along those lines would have meant something)

I was told that a courier will pick up the item from my work place tomorrow and the lady I spoke to suggested that I email or call her once it had been picked up so they could arrange the replacement to be sent to me. I advised her that email would be best option and that if she could send me a blank email I would reply to her letting her know parcel had been picked up - surprise surprise she has not emailed me!

I was intending to order some other products from MP but instead ordered some BBW Premium mass whey... Ordered this afternoon.... And already had a email that I should expect delivery tomorrow!



weedave said:


> Totally agree that their service is shocking. Ordered last month, and I phoned after a week of non-delivery only to find out it hadn't even been made up. I phoned because several support tickets were ignored. They offered me free delivery as a goodwill gesture, which actually would mean they would have to refund it back to my account - still waiting on that. Still waiting for responses to three support tickets.
> 
> Absolutely useless - was my first order and will be my last.


I had a call earlier from MP and I did state that they have a issue with customer service as no one ever picks the tickets up unless you call them, I was told as its Monday they have more tickets to deal with??? Funny as the ticket I was talkin about never got picked up for nearly 2 weeks until I called them. A colleague at work also had a issue where they ignored his ticket until he called them as well.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Def not with *BSN* supps
> 
> I get *Syntha 6* at £33.50 where in stores it sells in the £50's or £60.. I always buy x 2 @ £67
> 
> No where else u will find it any cheaper 'cose I surfed and looked. eBay is the place.


your *doing* it again lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

m575 said:


> your *doing* it again lol


Am just highlighting the brand name and name of the product mate that's all u know. More distinguishing when reading


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

steve_b21 said:


> My protein appalling service
> 
> I have been ordering off myprotein for about 2/3 years .... I regularly spend over £100 on each order after every few months.
> 
> ...


didn't even read lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I've just ordered choc smooth is it nice? Lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fat said:


> I've just ordered choc smooth is it nice? Lol


Yes. If you add their toffee drops it takes it to another level of pleasure.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> I've just ordered choc smooth is it nice? Lol


Choc Smooth from BSN mate I hope ? lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Choc Smooth from BSN mate I hope ? lol


I'm still waiting for samples sent from DSLondon!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im still waiting for bloody samples and have been for about 2 weeks, im running out of protein, pro-10 are ment to send and SNN or something! havent had either bit of a joke really. There not doing any justice if they want to make money i sniff my protein too so i get through it alot!!!!!!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Im still waiting for bloody samples and have been for about 2 weeks, im running out of protein, pro-10 are ment to send and SNN or something! havent had either bit of a joke really. There not doing any justice if they want to make money i sniff my protein too so i get through it alot!!!!!!


I pour mine into my eyes. Much more effective mate.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> I pour mine into my eyes. Much more effective mate.


Ill give that a pop, thinking about getting it in my ear, making it go straight to my brain mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Contact them instead of crying about it.


the irony is strong with this post lol... if MP were easy to get hold of or their customer service fuds were competent to deal with inquiries/complaints, there wouldn't be as many posts


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> I've never had any problems with them. Ordered last week and got it next day, even knew when it was coming.
> 
> These whining posts are seriously boring. Contact them instead of crying about it.


If there"s one thing I F**king hate its selfish people like yourself, there"s clearly problems with MyProtein!

MyProtein have been a major sponsor on UK-M for ages now & are abusing there position here, & clearly not appreciating us as customers.

CRY OVER!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

UK-M is the only way to sort out bad experiences with MP it seems lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> I pour mine into my japs eye. Much more effective mate.


Only one word for that in my book.....

Kinky.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

TheThomo25 said:


> If there"s one thing I F**king hate its selfish people like yourself, there"s clearly problems with MyProtein!
> 
> MyProtein have been a major sponsor on UK-M for ages now & are abusing there position here, & clearly not appreciating us as customers.
> 
> CRY OVER!!


Thanks for the neg for my post. Deary me.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

In the interests of balance I would like to say that 95% of my orders with MyProtein go ahead without any issues. In fact, in all the YEARS I have been buying their products I can remember only three instances where a problem occurred (missing scoop, incorrect flavour isotonic drink, incorrect whey in correctly ordered pouch), all of which were rectified.

In conclusion, I highly rate their products and remain a loyal customer.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your order issues as the incorrect item has been sent out following an initial seal issue, and the negative experience with our CS team. I will be forwarding this through to the CS manager and I'm sure she will be in touch this afternoon to rectify and provide compensation. Apologies once again for the inconvenience caused. MP


Hi,

As I said on a earlier post I was called by a lady from your team yesterday who arranged for a courier to collect the item from my work place today (which they have this morning). She suggested that she would email me her contact details so I could get in touch to inform her when the parcel had been collected from me. I have had no such email and I am not going to call in again! Something so simple but yet customer service fails AGAIN!

This thread has had nearly 1000 views in less than 24 hours.... MPs Products are great but there is something seriously wrong with the customer service.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

cikko said:


> Sorry to hear your hassle bud.
> 
> Customer Service these days is going from bad to worse.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'd love this job.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Had a couple of orders from MP go missing. Happened when I paid with PayPal if that helps. Now get whey from BBW and Egg whtes from Bulk Powders...


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

16th Feb 2012 I logged the ticket regarding the seal issue on the tub, it is now 2nd May 2012 and i have finally recieved the correct item. I am sure you all agree that taking 2.5 months to sort such a simple request out is very poor. *I expected (especially the second time when wrong flavour was delivered) some one to send the correct product to me immediately as this should have been the main priority, rather than that happening i was having discussions with MP team on how I will get the unwanted product back to them first!

Anyway I was not offered no compensation what so ever , and I believe that the issue only got resolved because I had started this thread.

I shall not be ordering from MP again.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

steve_b21 said:


> 16th Feb 2012 I logged the ticket regarding the seal issue on the tub, it is now 2nd May 2012 and i have finally recieved the correct item. I am sure you all agree that taking 2.5 months to sort such a simple request out is very poor. *I expected (especially the second time when wrong flavour was delivered) some one to send the correct product to me immediately as this should have been the main priority, rather than that happening i was having discussions with MP team on how I will get the unwanted product back to them first!
> 
> Anyway I was not offered no compensation what so ever , and I believe that the issue only got resolved because I had started this thread.
> 
> I shall not be ordering from MP again.


We apologise sincerely for the duration that this issue has taken to resolve. I'm sure you'll agree that our products are of absolute premium quality, we're just so sorry that the recent service you've received has been negative. I'd like to thank you for your previous custom with us and we hope to hear from you again in the future. We have forwarded a discount code via DM, just in case you do choose to give us another chance. Apologies once again for the inconvenience caused. MP


----------

